# Should they re-make pokemon yellow 4 DS?



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

I think so i loved that game but i dont have it anymore ;-; they need to re make it  as well as crystal and gold/silver!


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm. It doesn't seem likely. Why bother when there's already Fire red and Leaf green?


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

yes but you dont start with pikachu in fr/lg! >:O


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking back on it, I would love a Yellow remake.

There's something magical about seeing Pikachu follow you around. And checking it's happiness by turning around and hitting A.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe, but I want to see Gold and Silver's succesors on the market first(or maybe just a new one where you go to all the previous regions).
But yes, I would like to be able to get the three starters without trading.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

I see no reason for it right now; what I'm really hoping for is that they make the Gold and Silver Remakes.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2008)

Even though Yellow was cute and all I'd prefer a G/S/C remake more. I mean, yesh, it's fun getting a special Pika and all the starters, but G/S/C the only only-GB game right nao, and everybody loves Johto!


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 22, 2008)

If we must get another remake, I'd prefer GSC to Yellow.  There's so much new technology and room for innovation in Pokemon that re-hashing another old game would be really boring, even a great game like Crystal or Yellow.  More than anything I want a new game featuring multiple regions, at least one of them new.(Orange Islands?)  Something that breaks away from the formula we've seen since 1998, with a different story and a lot to do.  I can dream, I suppose.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 22, 2008)

Yellow would be fun, but I must admit that GSC is better. Maybe you can mix both games together, like having your starter follow you around...?


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

Sketchy Galore said:


> Words words words(Orange Islands?) Words words words


Nintendo have ssaid many times that the Orange Islands will always be Anime-only.

And I'd much prefer a GS remake (They never made a ThunderYellow, so I doubt they'll re-do Crystal either.). Hopefully the rumoured DuskGold and DawnSilver are true...


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 22, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Yellow would be fun, but I must admit that GSC is better. Maybe you can mix both games together, like having your starter follow you around...?


ha that would be fun having a typhlosion following you or feraligatr :)


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 22, 2008)

I would like to see Yellow remade, as well as GSC. My favorite old games for the DS would be nice to see.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 23, 2008)

If I had to choose, I would pick G/S/C remakes. In G/S/C, if you'll remember, you could travel to Kanto, and eventually battle Ash(But they call him Red. The only pokemon Red has that Ash doesn't have is Espeon, which is what cofuses me, but I say he's Ash anyway.). He was fun to battle, and extremely tough. That was an ultimate goal to work towards. Beating him. So G/S/C would be a better remake, because there is something to do after you beat all sixteen gyms and the Elite Four.


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 24, 2008)

Black Yoshi 99 said:


> If I had to choose, I would pick G/S/C remakes. In G/S/C, if you'll remember, you could travel to Kanto, and eventually battle Ash(But they call him Red. The only pokemon Red has that Ash doesn't have is Espeon, which is what cofuses me, but I say he's Ash anyway.). He was fun to battle, and extremely tough. That was an ultimate goal to work towards. Beating him. So G/S/C would be a better remake, because there is something to do after you beat all sixteen gyms and the Elite Four.


Red is Red, not Ash.


----------



## zuea (Aug 24, 2008)

yes! they need to remake them.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 26, 2008)

G/S/C is over-rated.


----------

